# Angelsport Moritz pleite....



## CarpFreakSHG (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo! 

Habe gerade auf einem anderen Board die Info erhalten, dass Angelsport Moritz scheinbar komplett schließen wird. 
Mehrere Filialen sollen bereits dicht sein, auch die in meiner Nähe (Garbsen). 
Wer den Internet-Auftritt aufruft wird zu einer "Wartungsarbeiten" Seite weitergeleitet, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass das gelesene stimmt (war noch nicht wieder in Garbsen).

Irgendwie find ich es schade. Moritz war zwar nie der billigste, aber für Kleinteile etc. reichte es. Habe 2 Jahre da ordentlch Geld gelassen, meine Freundin hat mir ab und an mal einen Moritz Gutschein geschenkt (Gott sei Dank nicht dieses Jahr Weihnachten).

Ich habe gute Erinnerungen an Moritz, bis auf meine letzten zwei Einkäufe. 

Zum einen kaufte ich einen Anaconda Schlafsack, der als Ausstellungsstück diente zum vollen Preis, ohne Bereitschaft auf Verhandlungen, zum anderen riet mir ein Mitarbeiter davon ab, eine zerbrochene Rute, mit dessen Hersteller Moritz zusammenarbeitete, zur Reparatur einzuschicken. 
("Das dauert mindestens 4 Monate eh du sie wieder hast"). 
Abgeschreckt schickte ich sie direkt zum Hersteller und hatte sie nach nur 10 Tagen wieder. Na ja, vielleicht wussten die Moritz Leute da schon mehr (November-Dezember) da fehlt verständlicherweise der Antrieb. 

Ich finds schade.


----------



## schrauber78 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176716

Viel Spass beim lesen...


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

Hallo, ok sorry, 

hab in den falschen Kategorien gesucht (Suchfunktion nicht benutzt, weil dachte es wäre aktuell, daher oben stehend)und das Thema bisher noch nicht gefunden. 

Dauert nicht mehr lange, dann gibt es nur noch Askari und Gerlinger......und wer wird sich letzten Endes durchsetzen?? Derjenige, der am Günstigsten ist. 

In meinen Augen wird Askari den längsten Atem haben. Denke, die haben von Anfang an alles richtig gemacht. Sie schmeissen mit Kogha und Salmo zwei billig Marken auf den Markt, deren Produkte teils gut, teils shi..t sind, vertreiben aber auf der anderen Seite Produkte von Edeltackelschmieden 
und dazu günstige Hausmarken. 

Googlet mal nach den Askon Funk Bissanzeigern....kaum schlechte Kritik und kosten ein Drittel von Delkim und Fox....und die Menschen begreifen es so langsam.

Ich weiche ab, es geht um Moritz......wie gesagt, ich finds schade, für den Kleinteilekauf waren sie immer gut.......


----------



## @zozle (3. März 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

Ich finde es sehr schade da Moritz einer der einzigen Angelgeschäfte in der nähe ist. ):


----------



## strawinski (5. März 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

Also dem muß ich mal wiedersprechen. ich glaube nie im Leben, das Angelversender wie Askari übrig bleiben werden. Das hat auch einen Grund. Jeder Angler liebt es in ein Geschäft zugehen und jeder Angler will in die Hand nehmen und ausprobieren. Und er will quatschen und fachsimpeln. Das ist schon einmal ein äußerst wichtiger Grund. Punkt 1.
Der 2. grund ist, das ich immer noch der Meinung bin, das man bundesweit mindestens 50 Läden aufziehen kann mit sehr günstigen Preisen und sehr gutem Angebot. Ohne sogenannten Eigenmarken. Dafür gibt es genug Angelläden, die sowas von schlampig und motivationslos betrieben werden, das man sie schon den Besitzern wegnehmen muß!
3. Punkt ist, das man auch damit noch genug Gewinn machen kann und ordentliches Personal einstellen, motivieren und schulen kann....Die Frage ist ja wie immer in diesem Lande. Die Leute denken immer nur um die um Ecke, nicht bis zum Horizont. 
Wenn so eine Gruppe wie Moritz pleite macht hat es immer Grüunde, die habt "Ihr" ja schon selbst genannt. Naja, wenn man als Kaufmann verblödet ist und seine Läden nicht führen oder was will man da erwarten.


----------



## welsstipper (8. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

ich denke über kurz oder lang wird sich askari durchsetzen, die leute also der endverbraucher hat immer weniger geld also setzten sich solche günstig marken durch. ganz klar qualität hat seinen preis aber darauf kann man als kleiner armer bürger in diesem land leider nicht mehr sonderlich achten. 

schaut euch lidl und co an ... die ketten machen das geld, rewe etc sind jedenfalls bei uns meist nicht sonderlich besucht, außer von 20 - 22 uhr wegen alkohol und leuten die lange arbeiten etc. 

von daher wird es über kurz oder lang auch bei angelfachgeschäften nicht anders sein. 

bei moritz in garbsen habe ich selten mehr als 2 -3 kunden gesehen, bei askari dagegen sind fast immer 5 -10 leute da, oft sogar noch mehr. 

schade um moritz aber wen die kunden nicht bedient werden, wie es bei mir eigendlich immer der fall war, die angestellten haben in der kaffee-ecke gehockt und das wars auch schon. von daher eigendlich kein wunder.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

Askari hat Khoga und Silverman als Hausmarke, aber sonst kaum etwas von anderen Marken, in dem Askari wirklich billig ist. Und Khoga/Silverman werden sich nie gegen andere "Günstigmarken" wie Spro, Sänger, .. durchsetzen. Schon gar nicht im _Specimen_-Bereich.


----------



## Andal (8. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

...und trotzdem wird es gekauft und viele finden es auch durchaus ausreichend. Warum auch nicht, es hat jeder seinen Level an Leidenschaft.#h


----------



## kati48268 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

"es hat jeder seinen Level an Leidenschaft"

Hui, hui, Andal... #d
da gibt es auch durchaus andere Gründe bei Askari & Co. zu kaufen.
Natürlich gib es Angler und sogar Jungangler, die oberste Priorität auf Qualität legen und der Preis kommt erst viel später, aber _das kann (& will) nicht jeder so handhaben_! 
Der Markenfetischismus, den ich manchmal am Wasser sehe, hat oft mehr mit Leidenschaft für Selbstdarstellung und weniger mit Leidenschaft fürs Fischen zu tun.
Manches an den Askari-Hausmarken ist echter Billigschrott, das stimmt. Aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen. Vieles an Kleinkram ist richtig gut & ich habe eine Kogha Bolorute, die Crownlake (ok, zugegebenermaßen auch nicht allerunterstes Preislevel) und die ist echt klasse.
Das Maß an Leidenschaft messe ich nicht daran, ob einer mit 'ner Lidl-Telerute oder 'ner Fox-Conqueror fischt.


----------



## Andal (8. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

Das hast du jetzt aber gründlich mißverstanden. 

Ich gebe mein Freizeitgeld quasi ausschließlich fürs Angeln aus und ein anderer hat noch zwei, drei Hobbies nebenher und geht vielleicht fünfmal im Jahr zum Fischen. So war das gemeint.

Außerdem findet sich bei den Hausmarken durchaus auch Zeug, das ich mir selber bedenkenlos kaufe, weil es gut und günstig ist!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

@kati48268
Das hat nicht zwingend was mit Markenfetischismus zu tun, sondern eher mit optischer Selbstbefriedigung. Leidenschaft zur Selbstdarstellung hängt (zumindest bei mir) proportional mit der Leidenschaft zum Fischen zusammen. Bei mir persönlich hängt die Leidenschaft vom Fischen unmittelbar mit dem eingesetztem Tackle zusammen, weil mir  macht das Fischen mit hochwertigem Zeug mehr Spaß als wie mit "billigem Zeug". Damit will ich nicht sagen das billiges Tackle nichts taugt! Ich z. B. geh wenns hoch kommt max. 2x pro Jahr zum Karpfenfischen; meine Ruten sind zwei uralte DAM (angeblich 50-150g WG, wobei ich mir nicht mehr als 90g durchziehen traue) und angefüttert und gefischt wird mit den billigsten Boilies die ich irgendwo im Internet finde. Ein  "guter Karpfenangler" würde sich mit dem Zeug wahrscheinlich kein Wochenende am Stück an den See setzen; im Gegenzug dazu würde ich auch nicht mit einer Spinnrute von Khoga und einer Silverman Rolle ans Wasser gehen... aber um auf die Aussage von wegen "Khoga/Silverman werden sich nie gegen andere "Günstigmarken" wie Spro, Sänger, .. durchsetzen." zurückzukommen.
Kogha und Silverman haben im günstigen Preissegment nichts im Sortiment, das andere - schon länger etablierte - Firmen nicht auch haben. Eine Okuma Powerliner kriegt man für ~60€. Was kriegt man (qualitativ vergleichbares) dafür von Kogha/Silverman? Eine Penn 950SSM bekommt man für 100€; da gibt es bei Kogha/Silverman gar keine Alternative. Die Red Weapon Karpfenruten von Kogha/Silverman mögen nicht schlecht sein (kann und will ich nicht beurteilen), aber die Stöcke kosten ab 120€ aufwärts; dafür bekommt man schon eine Sportex, Nash, Chub oder sonstige Marken. Also wieso sollte man für eine _NoName-Marke_ Kohle ausgeben, wenn man eine _richtige Marke_ für das gleiche Geld bekommt?
Von daher werden sich Günstigmarken nich wirklich durchsetzen wie welsstipper gesagt hat.


----------



## HD4ever (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

tja so ist es heutzutage ....
langfristig werden sich wohl die meisten von uns vom Angelgeschäft um die Ecke verabschieden müssen .
der Großteil läuft bestimmt alles übers Internet und darüber wird sogar noch übers Ausland geordert .
wenn ich mir nun mal "schnell" ne Dose Maden kaufen will habe ich schon 15Km zu fahren weil der Laden hier umme Ecke auch dicht ist....


----------



## Lenzibald (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

Servus. Ich frage mich immer wieder was eine Marke alles ausmachen kann. Wenn ich eine 08-15 Rute hernehme und nen Markennamen draufschreibe merkt kein Mensch das es ne Billigrute ist genau so bei den Rollen. Wenn ich zwei Ruten verschiedener Marken egal für welche Art des Angelns hernehme kosten die in der Herstellung ziemlich das gleiche egal obs nacher für 50 oder 500€ verkauft werden. Wenn man bedenkt das sich die Herstellung eines Rutenblanks erst ab einer gewissen Stückzahl rechnet kommt man zu dem Schluß das ein Teil der Blanks teuer und ein Teil Billig verkauft werden. Wäre echt mal interressant einen Versuch zu Starten mit billigen und Teurem Zeugs ob wirklich jeder den Unterschied kennt wenn kein Markenname draufsteht. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Borg (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Ich frage mich immer wieder was eine Marke alles ausmachen kann. Wenn ich eine 08-15 Rute hernehme und nen Markennamen draufschreibe merkt kein Mensch das es ne Billigrute ist genau so bei den Rollen. Wenn ich zwei Ruten verschiedener Marken egal für welche Art des Angelns hernehme kosten die in der Herstellung ziemlich das gleiche egal obs nacher für 50 oder 500€ verkauft werden. Wenn man bedenkt das sich die Herstellung eines Rutenblanks erst ab einer gewissen Stückzahl rechnet kommt man zu dem Schluß das ein Teil der Blanks teuer und ein Teil Billig verkauft werden. Wäre echt mal interressant einen Versuch zu Starten mit billigen und Teurem Zeugs ob wirklich jeder den Unterschied kennt wenn kein Markenname draufsteht.
> MfG
> Lenzi



Sorry, aber das halte ich für groben Unfug! Ich habe mit relativ günstigem Equipment angefangen und habe mich dann nach oben gesteigert. Und es ist ein extremer Unterschied, ob ich nun meine 50,- € oder 200,- € Matchrute in der Hand halte! Genauso bei den Rollen. Da liegen qualitativ und handlingtechnisch Lichtjahre zwischen!

Deine Aussage mag sicherlich innerhalb eines Preissegmentes zutreffen, sprich, man wird sicherlich nicht merken, ob eine Rute 50,- € oder 80,- € gekostet hat.

Zu Deinem gewünschten Versuch, stelle ich mich jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Lucius (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*



strawinski schrieb:


> Also dem muß ich mal wiedersprechen. ich glaube nie im Leben, das Angelversender wie Askari übrig bleiben werden. Das hat auch einen Grund. Jeder Angler liebt es in ein Geschäft zugehen und jeder Angler will in die Hand nehmen und ausprobieren. Und er will quatschen und fachsimpeln. Das ist schon einmal ein äußerst wichtiger Grund. Punkt 1.
> Der 2. grund ist, das ich immer noch der Meinung bin, das man bundesweit mindestens 50 Läden aufziehen kann mit sehr günstigen Preisen und sehr gutem Angebot. Ohne sogenannten Eigenmarken. Dafür gibt es genug Angelläden, die sowas von schlampig und motivationslos betrieben werden, das man sie schon den Besitzern wegnehmen muß!
> 3. Punkt ist, das man auch damit noch genug Gewinn machen kann und ordentliches Personal einstellen, motivieren und schulen kann....Die Frage ist ja wie immer in diesem Lande. Die Leute denken immer nur um die um Ecke, nicht bis zum Horizont.
> Wenn so eine Gruppe wie Moritz pleite macht hat es immer Grüunde, die habt "Ihr" ja schon selbst genannt. Naja, wenn man als Kaufmann verblödet ist und seine Läden nicht führen oder was will man da erwarten.



Das komische ist dann aber, das Ich hier in meiner Nachbarschaft einen Laden hab zu Grunde gehen sehen, weil die Leute sich da für billig bis kein Geld mal gerne ne Rutenspitze haben raparieren lasssen,, Klönschnak gemacht und Ruten in die Hand genommen - dann aber das meiste davon im Internet bestellt haben.... bei vielen Läden die zu machen sind wir zum Teil fast maßgeblich selbst dran schuld, denke Ich.....


----------



## HD4ever (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*



Lucius schrieb:


> bei vielen Läden die zu machen sind wir zum Teil fast maßgeblich selbst dran schuld, denke Ich.....




so siehts aus .... 
denke kein Laden kann ohne Internet-Vertrieb auf die Dauer mithalten weil die ganzen "Nebenkosten" halt auf den Preis mit aufgeschlagen werden müssen .


----------



## Borg (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

Vor allen Dingen ist es für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, warum so viel übers Internet gekauft wird? Angeblich soll es ja immer so günstig sein |uhoh:.....das komische ist jedoch, dass mein Händler bisher noch jeden Internetpreis unterboten hat und das ohne grosses Feilschen. Natürlich gibt es auch Sachen, die bei ihm nen Tacken teurer sind, aber dafür sind andere Sachen wesentlich günstiger und es gibt i. d. R. immer noch ein Gratis-Goodie oben drauf. Und mein Händler sagt, dass er mit dieser Preispolitik immer noch sehr gut existieren kann.

Klar, dafür habe ich auch eine einfache Fahrt von 40 km, aber ich rufe vorher an, ob Teil A, B oder C da ist und wenn nicht bestellt er es und ich kann es dann ne Woche später abholen. Somit kann ich die Ware dann vor Ort begutachten und im Bedarfsfall direkt ablehnen, wenn defekt oder minderwertig und habe nicht den Scheiss mit zu Post laufen, nen Haufen Porto bezahlen etc.

Für Köder habe ich einen kleinen Laden vor Ort und auch der hält sich prima, obwohl man auch bei ihm im Normalfall bessere Preise als im Internet bekommt. Bei dem kaufe ich in der Regel dann meine Kleinteile wie Haken, Schnur, Köder...

Also ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum Internethändler so hype sind #d. Vermutlich, weil die Meisten es nicht schaffen, mal vernünftig mit Ihrem Händler vor Ort zu sprechen oder die Händler vor Ort einfach den Hals nicht voll kriegen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Lenzibald (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

Servus. @Borg
Das man den Unterschied zwischen einer 40.- oder 200.- Match kennt ist mir schon klar. Ich meinte mehr die Sachen in Extrempreisen. Beispiel Fliegenruten da gibts Kohlefaserruten mit Preisen von 600.- und mehr und Ruten unter 200.- ob da wirklich jeder die Teure rausfindet wenn nichts draufsteht frage ich mich. Genau so bei Matchruten wenn ich eine um 100 oder 150.- mir einer um 400 oder 500.- vergleiche. Ich fische zum Beispiel mehr als 10 Cormoran Cormaxx Freilaufrollen und bin mehr als zufrieden damit hab auch Shimanos nur besser ruhiger oder von der Bremse find ich die um keinen Deut besser auch nach mehreren Jahren nicht solange habe ich die Rollen mittlerweile im Einsatz.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Borg (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

Hallo Lenzibald,

aus meiner beruflichen Erfahrung (ich arbeite im Qualitäts- und Beschwerdemanagement eines grossen Unternehmens) weiss ich, dass hierbei halt auch der individuelle Qualitätsanspruch eines Einzelnen eigentlich der grösste und ausschlaggebendste Faktor ist. Jemand, der 10x im Jahr zum Angeln ans Wasser fährt hat einen ganz anderen Anspruch, als z. b. ein Schlögl oder Weigang, die dies professionell betreiben. 


Der Gelegenheitsangler, da gebe ich Dir Recht, wird vermutlich keinen eklatanten Unterschied zwischen einer 50,- € und einer 200,- € Rute/Rolle bemerken, ausser dass die Rute vielleicht leichter und die Rolle gängiger ist. Jemand, der sein Material aber entsprechend beansprucht, wird ganz sicherlich noch viele weitere Unterschiede feststellen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Rocky Coast (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

Hallo Lenzibald,

finde interessant, dass Du gerade Cormoran-Rollen als Beispiel nennst, denn gerade mit denen habe ich Riesenprobleme gehabt.
Kaufte in meinem Anglerleben, also in den letzten gut zwanzig Jahren, zehn Rollen von Cormoran: Vier von denen konnte ich direkt nach dem Kauf wieder umtauschen, da sie unrund liefen bzw. die Bremsen hakten.
Die Restlichen haben auch nicht sehr lange gehalten und gingen in mein Ersatzteilarsenal über.
Einzige Ausnahme ist die von Dir angesprochene Cormaxx Freilaufrolle, die ich seit drei Jahren habe und ein Geschenk war. Habe zwar nicht sehr oft damit geangelt, tut aber bisher weiterhin ohne Macken Ihren Dienst.
Verständlicherweise hole ich mir so schnell keine Rolle mehr von Cormoran, das Risiko ist mir einfach zu groß.

Im Zubehörbereich von Cormoran schlage ich aber öfters zu und bin auch noch nicht enttäuscht worden: Bekleidung, Taschen und Futterale,Kescher und einen Haufen Kunstköder.

Es geht also doch, auch bei Cormoran: Günstig und Gut.

Beim Gerätekauf für seltener von mir betriebene Angelarten hat die Suche nach " Günstig und Gut" für mich Priorität, und ich bin auch im Rollensektor fündig geworden:
Ryobi Ecusima, Shimano Alivio, Spro Long Cast und DAM Freilauf SLR 560 FS.
Diese Rollen gehören zwar nicht zur untersten Billigschiene, bieten aber zum relativ niedrigen Preis echte langlebige Qualität.

Das ist für mich die Zukunft, und wenn ich diese Rollen irgendwo bei einem ansässigen Händler vor Ort kaufen kann, ziehe ich den Händler dem Internetshop auf jeden Fall vor.


----------



## Stachelgetier (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*



> Also ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum Internethändler so hype sind #d. Vermutlich, weil  die Meisten es nicht schaffen, mal vernünftig mit Ihrem Händler vor Ort  zu sprechen oder die Händler vor Ort einfach den Hals nicht voll  kriegen.



Dies hat in meinem Fall primär nichts mit den Preisen zu tun, sonder eher mit der Verfügbarkeit. Vor allem bei Kunstködern!

Online kann man alle Modelle, in allen Farben und allen Größen bekommen. 

Diese Nachfrage kann der Händler vor Ort leider nicht decken !


----------



## angelsüchto (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

Unglaublich wieviel ihr wisst,bei Moritz ging es diesmal nich darum das der Umsatz schlecht war,sondern es gab andere Gründe!


----------



## OnTheMove (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> Unglaublich wieviel ihr wisst,bei Moritz ging es diesmal nich darum das der Umsatz schlecht war,sondern es gab andere Gründe!



Und das Währen ........ ?


----------



## Fr33 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

In einem anderen Thread meinte jemand vor gut ein paar Minuten, dass er heute ein Schild mit einer Neueröffnung in Offenbach an der ehemaligen Moritz-Filiale gesehen hat.

Anscheinend wäre tatsächlich *Askari* der Nachfolger !!!


----------



## Zanderfischer (20. September 2011)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

gibt es was neues von Moritz oder Nachfolger?


----------



## Andal (20. September 2011)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*



Zanderfischer schrieb:


> gibt es was neues von Moritz oder Nachfolger?



Keine Ahnung. Vermutlich wurde die Verwandtschaft knapp. Für die Unterschrift der x-ten Neugründung, oder so...!


----------



## Hechtpaule (20. September 2011)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

Moritz gibbet doch wieder, allerdings machen die mkeinen Onlineverkauf mehr. Guckst du:

http://www.moritz-nord.de/

und

http://www.moritz-bb.de/

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Fr33 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

@ Paul

Moritz Nord hat nichts mit der Moritz Kette zu tun. Das sind 2 paar Schuhe....

Und was Moritz Nauen angeht.... das passt zumindest das Logo.....


----------



## Hechtpaule (20. September 2011)

*AW: Angelsport Moritz pleite....*

Danke FR, dass wußte ich nicht.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------

